

Authority: a step-by-step guide to making a living from self-publishing - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/authority/

======
nathanbarry
I plan to release a version of this book for free online. I've learned too
many tips and tactics through publishing my last two books that I can't keep
them to myself. Stay tuned...

~~~
jjsz
Why are you using ConvertKit over MailChimp?

~~~
nathanbarry
Because I built ConvertKit. :)

